# Standpipe Projections into Stairwell



## PaulR

A DOJ inspector has just flagged several locations on my project where the standpipe valves project more than 4 inches into the path of travel on the stair landings. Has anyone else ever encountered this? How did you solve it? The best I can think of is to run small sections of cane rail around the base of the standpipes. It's hard to find a one-size-fits-all approach because almost every landing has a different standpipe condition.


----------



## mark handler

Enlarge the landing or rotate valve closer to wall or recess pipe/valve into wall


----------



## ADAguy

I see these all the time on school drawings and direct the AOR's to revise/protect between 27 & 80" aff.


----------



## cda

PaulR said:


> A DOJ inspector has just flagged several locations on my project where the standpipe valves project more than 4 inches into the path of travel on the stair landings. Has anyone else ever encountered this? How did you solve it? The best I can think of is to run small sections of cane rail around the base of the standpipes. It's hard to find a one-size-fits-all approach because almost every landing has a different standpipe condition.




Might be allowed

Will need to look


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Could it depend on how the path of travel is defined at stairway landings?

2015 1011.6 Stairway landings.

2012 1009.8 Stairway landings.

https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/stairway-obstruction.11982/#post-139324

Code commentary: "It is not the intent of this section to require that a stairway landing be shaped as a square or rectangle. A landing turning the stairway 90 degrees or more with a curved or segmented outside periphery would be permitted, as long as the landing provides an area described by an arc with a radius equal to the actual stairway width [see Commentary Figure 1011.6(3)]. In this case, the space necessary for means of egress will be available."


----------



## cda

Ok thought there was something else besides the four inch rule.

 Not sure if NFPA 14 or the ahj would allow you to install them at 26 3/4 off the floor??

Protruding Objects

The ADA Standards address hazards posed by protruding objects, such as standpipe valves, along circulation paths, including stairways and inaccessible routes (§204). The standards limit the protrusion of objects with leading edges that are above 27” high and no more than 80” high. Such objects are limited to a 4” protrusion into circulation paths, but a 4 1⁄2” protrusion is allowed for handrails. Protrusions up to 12” are specified for objects mounted on posts or pylons (§307).


----------

